# Steamed Bacon Wrapped Shrimp, Corn, Veg/Rice & Chargrilled Pork Patties



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 1, 2010)

I may be down tonight, but I'm not out. I had to do something familiar that I do well (cooking), and my outdoor kitchen seemed to be the place to make it all happen.

I had a bundle of leftover grilled corn which needed a revival, so I husked it all up and smeared some butter so a good dose of seasoning would stick around after it got reheated. Hmm, what shall I season with though? What do I use regularly which seems to go with everything? And what did I just so happen to have a bit of leftover from one of my last smokes? None other than Red Bell Pepper rub...yea...oh, I had to try it!








Buttered and dusted heavily with RBP on two sides:







No smoke going on here, not by definition at least...mainly just a 275* steam in the Smoke Vault 24:







I had this craving for flirting with being handcuffed by the Cholesterol Police, and the best tools I had to raise some attention were shrimp and bacon...heavily seasoned with...yep, RBP, inside and out.

Yea, these lil' critters just look naked without a wrap:







One side dusted with Red Bell Pepper rub, only I ran the blend though my grinder to powder it up finely before hitting the shrimp:







Second side dusted, and wrapped in hickory smoked goodness...my youngest daughter looked like she needed something to occupy herself with for a bit, so I asked her to do the shrimp/bacon prep for me while I got started on the rice (I think), anyway, she lended a hand in this, and did a fine piece of work getting the shrimp wrapped up safe & snug:







And, of course a nice rub after a wrap to put the finishing touches on, and it's into the vault along with the sweet corn:







Nope, no smoke pan in there...just gotta get some high temp steam to the corn to bring it back to life again:







For the steamed veggie.rice dish, I started with parboiled rice...this was soaked in salt water for 4 hours, covered and steamed for about 8-10 minutes, then a frozen veggie blend added, returned to a simmering temp for about 4-5 mintues while slowly and gently folding every minute or so to get it mixed together, then removed from heat and kept covered while residual heat heat finished the veggies to a nice firm texture. I waited until the rice was aldente before adding the veggies:







Back to the meat of the meal...oh, no pics grilling the pork sausage patties...I did get this one though:

























The corn was still pretty good after the reheat in the vault...a few pieces that were overcooked on the grill just didn't have anything left in 'em though as they still were a bit dry and chewy, but some of us like it that way...the shrimp was really good...had to get used ot the texture of the bacon being steamed and not getting crisp.

Not much to it, but made a nice meal in my out door kitchen anyway...and, yes, even the rice & veggies were cooked outdoors.

Great smokin', grillin' & steamin' to all!

Eric


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 1, 2010)

That is a great looking meal my friend but this line had me rollin

 


> I had this craving for flirting with being handcuffed by the Cholesterol Police, and the best tools I had to raise some attention were shrimp and bacon...heavily seasoned with...yep, RBP, inside and out.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Bear, yea, I thought someone would like that one!

I guess I mainly worded it that way with the intent to add that myself & my family don't eat meals that tip the scales of un-healthy like this very often...5 or 6 times a year......_maybe._

Anyone who did eat like this regularly would be a cardiologists nightmare. This was just things I found in the freezer that I could toss together on short notice. The steamed corn and veggie/rice dish was relatively good for the health.

Eric


----------



## meateater (Sep 1, 2010)

Everything looks great, what is the red bell pepper rub? That caught my interest.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 1, 2010)

meateater said:


> Everything looks great, what is the red bell pepper rub? That caught my interest.


Thanks, the RBP rub is in the Wikis...had a request for that a few months back. I will tell you up front that the dried chopped red bell peppers I use for the main ingredient are difficult to find, however, anyone who dries their own chilis/peppers, or dehyfrates cut up foods could make their own with little additional skills, equipment or knowledge.

I listed my source for them in the Wiki...oh, it's listed in the "R' section.

Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## jbg4208 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ah yes.... Bacon and Shrimp.... My two favorite food groups.. LOL!! 

Good looking grub there Eric.


----------



## meateater (Sep 1, 2010)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Thanks, the RBP rub is in the Wikis...had a request for that a few months back. I will tell you up front that the dried chopped red bell peppers I use for the main ingredient are difficult to find, however, anyone who dries their own chilis/peppers, or dehyfrates cut up foods could make their own with little additional skills, equipment or knowledge.
> 
> I listed my source for them in the Wiki...oh, it's listed in the "R' section.
> 
> ...


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 2, 2010)

Now that's a dinner I could go for about now. But it's lunch and I'm now going out looking for a good shrimp lunch. I just happen to know of a good place for some was swimming yesterday place to get some shrimp too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2010)

Simply Awesome Eric !

You sure you don't want to move closer to PA??

Bear


----------

